# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  coincidence? no f*cking way...

## nina

Ok so I got off work early yesterday and layed down to take a nap around 5ish. Anyway, I "woke up" floating upside down in my pitch black bedroom, my face only a few inches from the floor...immediately after opening my eyes I thought, what the hell is going on and turned myself right side up and stood there. For some reason I glanced at the clock. It said 6:47. In my dream I felt that this was significant but I didn't know why. I proceeded to enjoy my lucid experience. I visited an old castle...there were alot of gargoyles in this lucid for some reason. I flew along side a beautiful horse, explored the Chicago night skyline, and did a bunch of other things. Then my sister's phone rang and it brought me out of lucid. I remember thinking about the time on the clock (which I can't see from laying in my bed) and thought that I might want to sit up just to check the time, but then I thought...no I won't because I'll be really weirded out if I look at it and it says 6:47 so I layed there and tried to get back into lucid. I'm not sure how long I layed there (15-20 minutes), but my mind was too awake and wouldn't let me go back to sleep so I finally decided to get up. I look at the clock. It says 6:47. What the hell. I don't think I can believe that this is coincidence. There is no way in HELL that I could have known what time I was getting up. I actually thought it was alot closer to 7:30 or 8ish when I got up.

----------


## Barbizzle

Somehting like this has happned to me beofre. In fact its happned alot.  Its neevr at a specifc time, but its more like a time frame.  Sometimes if in in a lucid dream, some dream charecters will come to me and tell me that i have ot wake up beacse im going to be late.  And sure enoguh i always wake up wiht in 1/2 hour of 6:00 so im not late in the morning.  I wake up every weekday at 6, so maby my mind knows when i have to wake up, and it was just reminding me in my dreams.

----------


## nina

Well it's one thing to have an "idea of when you are going to wake up" and having your dream characters tell you that you will be late. That makes sense to me. But it was almost like time (or something else) was playing a trick on me. I purposely didn't look at the clock b/c I thought it might say 6:47. Then when I get up awhile later...not even thinking about it, and I wonder what time it is (thinking it's like 8pm) and it says 6:47...I'm like. No fucking way. Is someone playing a joke on me? It's one of those...like...Truman Show incidents if you know what I mean.

----------


## sh2dak

A similar thing happened to me before, it does happen alot actually. A DC told me to get up cos it was 10 past 8(8:10am) i woke up after that and it was 7 minutes past. not exact, but close enough.

I sleep lightly and usually when i want to get up at a certain time i wake up before that time.

----------


## wasup

Your mind has a great internal clock, if you train yourself, you can tell yourself before you go to sleep to wake up at a precise time, say 6:47.  You can then wake up at 6:47.  You probably just subconciously told yourself to wake up at that time.

----------


## Gwendolyn

Yes, I would say that this is what is happening. I can always wake up at the exact moment I wish because of my internal clock. In my dreams, when I need to get up, some sort of clock always seems to show up and when I read it, I know I need to get up. For school, I get up at 5:35 am, so every week day this happens to me.

----------


## pinkcheese

Before I had a radio-alarm clock, I HATED the noise the old one made...so right before I went to bed, I thought about waking up to that noise...and I could wake up one minute before the alarm every time. 
So I guess it's kinda the same deal...except with clocks...?

----------


## Gigaah

I agree. Subconcious playing games with you after an interesting night. My Mental clock is always RIGHT on. I think its only a small step further for your subconcious to be messing with you about it.

----------


## gvoigt21

thats fuckin crazy, if that had happened to me i woulda flipped the fuck out, thrown the clock at the wall or something and hid under my bed in the fetal position shaking back and forth. i always remember specific clock times when im lucid, my first one was 1:54, im always waiting for something to happen at that time in real life. Im not big on believing that theres a purpose behind a coincidence, but i gotta have respect for how improbable they are and appreciate them. But that 6:47 thing is a huge coincidence...

----------


## Abstraction

As cool as that is, I'm thinking it's just a coincidence...  I wouldn't make too much of it.

I mean... I can't tell you how many times I've looked down at my watch the second it ticks from X:XX:59 over to Y:YY:00...  I think our mind generally knows the hour, time, which is neat, but nah... I wouldn't say it's a super-amazing thing.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Your mind has a great internal clock, if you train yourself, you can tell yourself before you go to sleep to wake up at a precise time, say 6:47.  You can then wake up at 6:47.  You probably just subconciously told yourself to wake up at that time.*



No no no...you totally aren't getting what I'm saying. I agree with the whole "internal clock" thing. But this was something else. I didn't dream that I would wake up at 6:47, and then I woke up at 6:47...if that had happened, I'd be like...yeah strange but it was probably the internal clock thing.

What HAPPENED was that I saw the 6:47 in my lucid...then I woke up. I didn't want to look at the clock b/c I thought it might say 6:47 and it would have weirded me out AND I didn't want to sit up and look at the clock b/c I thought if I got up I wouldn't be able to lay back down and get lucid again.  So I laid in bed for awhile. Tossed and turned a bit. Tried to fall back asleep. Nothin. So I finally gave up after about 20 or so minutes and got out of bed. That's when I glanced at the clock and it said 6:47. 

Now...come on...what the hell. I can't believe that was just a coincidence. I really feel like "something" out there was playing a trick on me. It was like...I purposely avoided looking at the clock when I woke up b/c I didn't want to see that number there. So I didn't. Then after laying in bed for awhile, thinking it was like 7:30 or 8 at this point...THAT'S when the number 6:47 shows up.  ::shock::

----------


## TygrHawk

Just sounds like your mind (and its internal clock) playing tricks on you.  I don't think it's anything to get too excited about.

----------


## nina

What's one hell of a trick.   :tongue2:

----------


## Kastro187420

Im new to this site, but i think i might have an explanation on what happened...

You said that while dreaming, you seen 6:47, and thought something signifigant of it.Your Internal Clock may be accurate enough that while dreaming, your subconcious (sp?) thought up a good time for you to awake and showed you the time that it wanted you to wake up at.But since you awoke earlier than your mind wanted you to, you tried going back to sleep in order to try and awake at the time your mind thought was a good time.But in order for that to happen, your mind had to try and force you back asleep,by making you think it would weird you out if you seen the time, so it tricked you into trying to sleep until the time it thought you should awake.So when you finally decided to get up, you got up when your mind wanted you to...

Thats just my thought though, and is a wild suggestion, but it makes sense to me...So in a way, your mind was playing tricks on you...

----------


## average joe

I do not believe in coincidences anymore. I myself have now had six dreams over the past year or so which have come true in real life. It has been stuff that i could not have known or guessed would happen. I'm not sure what to make of this but it isnt freaking me out, i think it is cool. You may not think this possible, I dont either, but it is still happening to me.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Kastro187420_
> *Im new to this site, but i think i might have an explanation on what happened...
> 
> You said that while dreaming, you seen 6:47, and thought something signifigant of it.Your Internal Clock may be accurate enough that while dreaming, your subconcious (sp?) thought up a good time for you to awake and showed you the time that it wanted you to wake up at.But since you awoke earlier than your mind wanted you to, you tried going back to sleep in order to try and awake at the time your mind thought was a good time.But in order for that to happen, your mind had to try and force you back asleep,by making you think it would weird you out if you seen the time, so it tricked you into trying to sleep until the time it thought you should awake.So when you finally decided to get up, you got up when your mind wanted you to...
> 
> Thats just my thought though, and is a wild suggestion, but it makes sense to me...So in a way, your mind was playing tricks on you...*



First off...welcome to Dreamviews...and thanks for your input. I guess what you are saying makes sense....except for the fact that when I finally DID get up I didn't look at the clock right away. I got out of bed walked across the room and took off my sweatshirt (b/c it was hot...), fumbled around through a pile of clothes to put on a t-shirt and began to walk out of my bedroom and THAT is when I looked at the clock and it said 6:47. That's why I stopped in my tracks. It wasn't like I woke up, or got up at 6:47. Because if I had, after changing and all that (which probably took a couple minutes) the clock would have been like 6:49 or 6:50 right? I know something out there was chuckling while this was going on.

"Haha...you cannot escape the 6:47!! It is your destiny!!"

I have a feeling I could have layed in bed another hour and when I got up it still would have said 6:47.

There were just far too many factors involved here for it to be a coincidence/internal clock thing. And no, it doesn't freak me out. I think it's cool as hell. I hope it happens again.   ::D:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Alright, alright, I'll fess up.... I just happened to be astral projecting that morning and thought I'd pop in to see what you were up to. Started foolin around with ya (which is why you were hot) and when you went fumbling around for something else to wear, I switched your clock back to 6:47. 

Sorry for the whole episode   ::shakehead2::  


PS. Nice panties!    ::wink::

----------


## Gothlark

This sort of reminds me of the time my dad woke up and saw the clock upside down.  It was 3:14.  Upside down, the way he was, it looked like "hI E" and his name starts with "E."  Also, right side up, it's similar to 3.14 (pi.)  Just thought it was kind of a funny story that was kind of similar in how it involves clocks and all.

Another was when I couldn't fall asleep.  I was watching the clock and it was 10 o'clock.  I blinked and it was still 10 but light was now shining through my window and I was no longer tired.  I got up to check around and I had slept for almost exactly 12 hours in the same position in what seemed to be the blink of an eye.

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Alright, alright, I'll fess up.... I just happened to be astral projecting that morning and thought I'd pop in to see what you were up to. Started foolin around with ya (which is why you were hot) and when you went fumbling around for something else to wear, I switched your clock back to 6:47. 
> 
> Sorry for the whole episode   
> 
> 
> PS. Nice panties!  *



I knew it!! But hey, then why weren't you in my lucid dream...  :tongue2:

----------


## Tornado Joe

Oh, I was there.... right *behind* ya, baby!
 ::D:

----------


## nina

That's kinda creepy Joe. lol

----------


## Howie

I have thought about this post. I don't have an answer. It is weird. I have read about cercadian clocks and the like and this is just flat out different.  :tongue2:

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Howetzer_
> *I have read about cercadian clocks and the like and this is just flat out differant.*



What are those Howie?

----------


## Tornado Joe

Wait - Nina, aren't you going to ask him what "differant" is? (you goin' soft on your boyfriend?)  ::D: 

Anyway, here's a little paragraph I found on "Circadian" clocks:




> Organisms have evolved to co-ordinate their activities with the day-night cycle caused by caused by the Earth's rotation. Direct responses to light or darkness are important but, in addition, biological clocks have evolved to time biological processes. \"Circadian\" rhythms (from 'circa'-about, 'dies'-a day) are the result of the best-characterised of these biological clocks, which times events that occur once per day. Even in the absence of environmental time cues, circadian rhythms persist with a period close to 24 hours. The circadian clock regulates many aspects of metabolism, physiology and behaviour, in humans and many other organisms. 
> [/b]



  :wink2:

----------


## Howie

> _Originally posted by lucidnina+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(lucidnina)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Howetzer
> 			
> 		
> ...



Nina, here is a great site that pertains to not only the cercadian clock but the biological clock and the cercadian rythem

----------


## nina

> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *Wait - Nina, aren't you going to ask him what \"differant\" is? (you goin' soft on your boyfriend?) *



Haha...I was going to let him off on that one. But boyfriend...have you lost it...the guy is married.  :tongue2: 





> _Originally posted by Tornado Joe_
> *
> 
> Anyway, here's a little paragraph I found on \"Circadian\" clocks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Joe and Howetzer. I swear when I first read that though I thought it said orgasms.  ::shock::

----------

